# Anyone have experience with this Naniwa Stone?



## JimmySugi (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm looking to purchase a Chosera 3k but then I saw this stone
https://knifewear.com/collections/fine-water-stones/products/naniwa-stone-4000-yellow-200x70x24
Possible alternative to the Chosera? It's a bit cheaper


----------



## labor of love (Sep 7, 2017)

If that's the naniwa hayabusa 4k(I think it is but not certain) it's a really great stone. I paid maybe $50 shipping included for mine. Best bargain finisher I've ever used.


----------



## StonedEdge (Sep 7, 2017)

I have this stone. It's works very slowly, muddies up somewhat. Definitely softer than the Chosera line. I like the edge it leaves, not too fine for a 4k. Leaves a pretty shiny edge. I some times use it as a finisher on double bevels.


----------



## StonedEdge (Sep 7, 2017)

labor of love said:


> If that's the naniwa hayabusa 4k(I think it is but not certain) it's a really great stone. I paid maybe $50 shipping included for mine. Best bargain finisher I've ever used.


+1 definitely a good stone for the price


----------



## HRC_64 (Sep 7, 2017)

What do ya'll think of hayabusa ($40-50) vs rika ($50-ish)?




edit: just saw johns post, 
OP stone is not the hayabusa, 
so updated to include USA prices


----------



## JimmySugi (Sep 7, 2017)

StonedEdge said:


> I have this stone. It's works very slowly, muddies up somewhat. Definitely softer than the Chosera line. I like the edge it leaves, not too fine for a 4k. Leaves a pretty shiny edge. I some times use it as a finisher on double bevels.



So the edge has a lot of bite? I currently use a Rika but I'm looking for something thats a little less refined. 
Tbh I'm not even sure if a Chosera 3k is what I'm looking for :O


----------



## labor of love (Sep 7, 2017)

HRC_64 said:


> What do ya'll think of hayabusa vs rika at this pricepoint?



Haven't used the rika in over 6 years. Isn't it a hard stone that doesn't get muddy?


----------



## labor of love (Sep 7, 2017)

JimmySugi said:


> So the edge has a lot of bite? I currently use a Rika but I'm looking for something thats a little less refined.
> Tbh I'm not even sure if a Chosera 3k is what I'm looking for :O



Yes. The naniwa has bite I would say.


----------



## JimmySugi (Sep 7, 2017)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## StonedEdge (Sep 7, 2017)

Yes it leaves a rather toothy edge


----------



## JBroida (Sep 7, 2017)

That is not the hayabusa... it's an older stone type they were making before chosera... same type of stone and chosera though ... like the Snow White


----------



## foody518 (Sep 7, 2017)

HRC_64 said:


> What do ya'll think of hayabusa ($40-50) vs rika ($50-ish)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quite different. 
A non-muddy, S+G bright finisher vs a soaker stone that feels like it has more give and has the capacity to get some creamy slurry (decent kasumi contrast on wide bevels), hazier core steel. I haven't used them head to head in one go, but if I were to pick right now I remember the Rika edge as being toothier, though the Hayabusa 4k edge does not lack tooth.


----------



## StonedEdge (Sep 7, 2017)

I think it might be called lobster or something?


----------



## galvaude (Sep 8, 2017)

It is the lobster 4k p/n IE-0300 from the catalog. It is from their old line of stones like the aramusha 220, akamonzen 1k, Junpaku 8k...
It is different from the gouken serie that as the Kuroto 1k, hayabusa 4k and fuji 8k.


----------



## JimmySugi (Sep 8, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Quite different.
> A non-muddy, S+G bright finisher vs a soaker stone that feels like it has more give and has the capacity to get some creamy slurry (decent kasumi contrast on wide bevels), hazier core steel. I haven't used them head to head in one go, but if I were to pick right now I remember the Rika edge as being toothier, though the Hayabusa 4k edge does not lack tooth.



So this lobster 4k stone leaves a bright refined finish? Not a toothy one then?


----------



## StonedEdge (Sep 8, 2017)

I wouldn't call it a refined finish. It has the ability to create a nice shiny bevel tho. IMO toothy for a 4k I use it on boning knives as a finisher with good results


----------



## HRC_64 (Sep 8, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Quite different.
> A non-muddy, S+G bright finisher vs a soaker stone that feels like it has more give and has the capacity to get some creamy slurry (decent kasumi contrast on wide bevels), hazier core steel. I haven't used them head to head in one go, but if I were to pick right now I remember the Rika edge as being toothier, though the Hayabusa 4k edge does not lack tooth.



thanks for the review foody


----------



## foody518 (Sep 8, 2017)

JimmySugi said:


> So this lobster 4k stone leaves a bright refined finish? Not a toothy one then?



No, I replied regarding the Hayabusa 4k vs Suehiro Rika 5k. No first-hand knowledge of this Lobster 4k. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 8, 2017)

I think it's designation is "Lobster A3"


----------



## LucasFur (Sep 11, 2017)

I have it and like it a lot defiantly a good value. 

It does not like to much water, and for med-long honing periods it will start to show some signs of surface cracking. (looks like spider webs of cracks on the hone surface.) but does not affect the edge that is put on the knife. 
i have had mine for a couple years, and some chunks are falling out at the corners where the stone holder holds onto the stones, because the water sits there the longest. 
Its a medium softness stone, decent feedback and abrades nicely but will need to lap occasionally for flatness and to remove the steel that gets clogged in the stone, can cut all types of steel. still works on my ZDP/R2 etc... 

Reason to buy? You want a finisher for a good price, with arguably my preferred about of toothiess to the edge. 
Reason no to buy? There is a reason why its no longer being made, that cracking issue.


----------



## JimmySugi (Sep 11, 2017)

LucasFur said:


> I have it and like it a lot defiantly a good value.
> 
> It does not like to much water, and for med-long honing periods it will start to show some signs of surface cracking. (looks like spider webs of cracks on the hone surface.) but does not affect the edge that is put on the knife.
> i have had mine for a couple years, and some chunks are falling out at the corners where the stone holder holds onto the stones, because the water sits there the longest.
> ...



Thanks for the info
Would you recommend getting this stone with a base attached?


----------



## StonedEdge (Sep 11, 2017)

Keep it dry in between uses and it shouldn't be a problem until it becomes very thin. Also do not pernasoak


----------

